# Cat trees



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

My two kitties still do not have a cat tree!.I'm waiting for the perfect one. Right now they just have that cheap plastic condo that i got from wal-mart which it's already being shredded to pieces and the connectors keep falling out. Now i'm on a hunt for a cat tree. I don't like ordering cat trees on the internet because for one, shipping is way too expensive and i like to be able to see it up personal. 

So i have been thinking about getting one from either petco or pet expo. But can't decide which ones are good. Any ideas?.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got all five of mine from Craigslist. Not sure if you have that where you live....


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I use this photo to point out elements of what I consider the perfect cat tree;










1. go tall, especially with young cats who want to climb.
2. when going tall, insist on a wide heavy base to keep
the tree from wobbling when the cats get very active.
3. spend more to get carpet covering, not fuzzy felt.
4. vertical risers should have BOTH carpet and sisal *
5. get a cup or hammock like element for curled up naps.
6. get a cave like element for hide & seek and private naps.
7. get a long not rimmed element for stretched out naps.
8. don't get distracted with gimmicks like springs, ropes 
and hanging toys as you can always add those yourself,
and cats get bored with them quickly, so you'll want to
alternate between toys to keep play opportunities fresh.

I got my Tree of Craigslist too: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=52961

* some cats prefer scratching one over the other, which
may be influence by how frequently you trim their nails.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

With two kitties, you've got better odds of finding something that will be fully utilized. I have this one:

http://armarkat.com/a7202.htm

I got it from their store on eBay where you technically pay a bunch for shipping and a few dollars for the tree itself, but I saved like $30 or so. I think I paid $105 total.

My problem buying one from somewhere like Petco or Petsmart is they way overcharge for them. I think I've seen very small one level perches that start at like $50.

I'm happy with the quality of the Armarkat tree. I've had it for close to 2 years now I think. My only complaint is the material that covers is - its not super paper thin but I would have been happier with carpet.

The biggest reason I got it was the size, but I also got it because I loved the hammock on the bottom and thought for sure it would be a favorite spot. My cat has NEVER been inside of it. I did have a kitten in the house for a weekend who absolutely loved it - laid inside on her back playing with the rope toy until she passed out for several hours in it.

My cat also used to sleep inside the big box toward the top, but not anymore. I do use it to feed her in though so I can keep her food out of the dog's reach.

She's almost always sleeping on the next to top level. Every now and then she sleeps all the way on the top. She uses the lower level to sit and watch the world go by as its right at window level.

Oh - my other issue with it is that there isn't a single super tall scratching post. Skylar is tiny though, so I think an averaged sized cat would probably reach up a level very comfortably for a good tall stretch. She kind of hunches down to scratch the bottom.

So I built her this:










She scratches like a champ but her absolute favorite thing in the world is to climb to the top and perch on the very tip top and just hang out up there. I should have made the base bigger/thicker/heavier. I have it wedged under the door because it tends to wobble when she's on it and jumps off.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I have this one:

http://armarkat.com/b5701.htm

What I find is that Murphy loves the thing, but is really only interested in going to the top level. The other steps are just a way of getting to the top. Once he's there, he's a very happy camper.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

This is the one Toby has:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scra ... arge/45600










And he loves it - uses it every day . I chose the Banana leaf one because of Tobys dust mite allergies - this is easier to clean I think than the usual carpetted type of cat tree (all the cushions are fully washable) and doesnt attract so much dust.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have the same one that Jessie has. None of the cats use the hammock, I keep a stuffed cat in it so it gets some use :lol:. All the other perches get used regularly and they love to scratch on it. Seems like my cats are all taller than Skylar and they just stretch up to scratch on the poles of the second tier.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got mine from Pet Supplies Plus and I really like it, but it was expensive, $200. What I like about it is that the posts are real pine posts, perches and tunnel are large enough for adult cats, won't tip over, shag carpet, and it's tall. One of the logs is rope covered. Here is a picture from a flyer at some PSP stores in PA for $150 (it's CF4PT-R in the middle red section). Maybe it will come on sale near you:

http://www.petsuppliesplusnepa.com/dec/ ... _Dec08.pdf


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, do you guys know where I can get a tree for two cats?? A nice one...Petco? Petsmart? Meijer?

Thanks!!


----------

